# e3 - Visa approved !



## AussieJester (Oct 10, 2015)

Well today was the day.

My E-3 Visa was approved total time from LCA submission to E3 visa approval (verbal waiting on passport)........... 9 Days 

The dream is a little (ok alot) closer - so happy and excited.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Congratulations!

When will you arrive, and where will you be living?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## AussieJester (Oct 10, 2015)

@ twostep - Thankyou
@ Bellthorpe - thanks - I'll be arriving early Feb. I'm working in Rockville, Maryland so somewhere in Montgomery county or close by initially.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Let's catch up then. I live in DC.


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

Hey AussieJester, congrats.
Which profile do you work on? is it technical or managerial?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Profile? Technical or managerial? 

I think you're thinking of the L-1 visa ...


----------



## kangarooooo (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi AussieJester,

Congrats! I'm also in the process of submitting my E3 visa. And for me, I'm planning on getting a mortgage rather than rent (for some reason, renting is more expensive than mortgage)...unlike in Australia where it's the other way round!




AussieJester said:


> Well today was the day.
> 
> My E-3 Visa was approved total time from LCA submission to E3 visa approval (verbal waiting on passport)........... 9 Days
> 
> The dream is a little (ok alot) closer - so happy and excited.


----------



## AussieJester (Oct 10, 2015)

Sounds like a plan



Bellthorpe said:


> Let's catch up then. I live in DC.


----------



## AussieJester (Oct 10, 2015)

yeah - Renting is expensive, however buying a place is not on the agenda just yet (need to get settled etc) once we sell our place in OZ we will look into it.



kangarooooo said:


> Hi AussieJester,
> 
> Congrats! I'm also in the process of submitting my E3 visa. And for me, I'm planning on getting a mortgage rather than rent (for some reason, renting is more expensive than mortgage)...unlike in Australia where it's the other way round!


----------



## AussieJester (Oct 10, 2015)

Well my passport is with the courier in transit.

Now all the real panning starts - it will be here before I know it.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Great. Don't forget to keep your LCA with your passport, especially for your first US entry.


----------



## rjmad1 (Dec 4, 2015)

*E3 Visa outside Australia*

Hello Folks-

Is it any kind of mandatory requirement that you will have to appear in the American consultate in Australia for grant of an E3 category visa? Can someone highlight me the experience if any of you must have appeared for a E3 visa interview in Hyderabad, India? Am an Australian citizen with a sizable experience IT functionally and will be able to position myself decently with any enterprise software company. Am in the due process of identifying an employer to sponsor me an E3 followed by the other requirements. Any due inputs with respect to appearing for the interview in the US consulate in Hyderabad are welcome. 

Thanks a ton and truly appreciate you responding back. Awesome posts on the forum, btw. Looking forward to listening back from you all (if there are specific experiences from you there!!). Cheers!!


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

No, you don't have to apply in Australia. But here's a thought - how about asking the US Consulate in Hyderabad?


----------



## rajajeevankumar (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello Mate(s)- One of the prospective employer wishes to know this information before they proceed onto sponsor me for an E3. Is it a mandatory requirement that I have an end client letter or a offer letter provided by a US based employer will be good enough to appear for the E3 visa interview in the nearest consulate? The US based employer once I land in USA will be able to market my profile across to his clients once I land there in USA (is his side of the story!!).


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

You will need a letter of offer for your proposed job, from your proposed employer. This has to be a real job, not one that depends on 'client' work. What if the supply of 'clients' dries up? Will you still get paid? Is your proposed employer aware of the need to get a Labor Condition Application (LCA) and what that entails?

Are you an Australian citizen?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

kangarooooo said:


> Hi AussieJester,
> 
> Congrats! I'm also in the process of submitting my E3 visa. And for me, I'm planning on getting a mortgage rather than rent (for some reason, renting is more expensive than mortgage)...unlike in Australia where it's the other way round!


But you can't?

When you are on E3 your intention should be to leave. If you get a mortgage, you're most likely to be rejected from your next renewal (which is 2 years later)


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

spark92 said:


> But you can't? When you are on E3 your intention should be to leave. If you get a mortgage, you're most likely to be rejected from your next renewal (which is 2 years later)


I suspect that's just supposition.

The E-3 visa is one of the easiest to renew - in some cases you can do it by post. The question 'do you have a mortgage?' does not appear on the form.

My wife has had a US mortgage for years, through a variety of visas, including E-3. There is no issue here at all.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with Bellthorpe. A mortgage does not require physical presence. It's simply a form of credit to purchase real estate. Unlike some countries, the U.S. has no restrictions on foreigners (with or without bank help) owning property -- even foreigners that have no ability to enter the United States.

As for whether a bank or credit union will provide a mortgage, under what terms, and whether it's prudent to buy/borrow rather than rent when you're on an E-3 -- well, those are separate considerations. But there's no legal, no immigration problem. In my view too many people (with and without E-3s) buy/borrow anyway, but that's a topic for another day.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

spark92 said:


> But you can't?
> 
> When you are on E3 your intention should be to leave. If you get a mortgage, you're most likely to be rejected from your next renewal (which is 2 years later)


Have you noticed that a lot of your posts are sour grapes or hearsay?


----------



## AussieJester (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello again all - last few weeks have been pretty insane.

1. I obviously quit my job here in AUS .. that has been 'interesting' as i have a fairly key position and they are panicking now (I leave in 6 days)

2. The excitement and nervousness of moving to the US is starting to rise.

3. The prospect of starting a new job, in a new county is a little daunting - I'm sure I'll be fine I am actually quite good at what I do.

4. Alot of my 'check-lists' are now looking quite small - except the "after arriving in US" one - that has a heap on it.

Can't wait to get there


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

It's an adventure - and it's fun. Just enjoy it. And give me a call when you arrive, eh?


----------



## AussieJester (Oct 10, 2015)

Looking forward to the adventure.

Give me a few days to settle in (get some warm clothes, my bearings to a local bar etc).



Bellthorpe said:


> It's an adventure - and it's fun. Just enjoy it. And give me a call when you arrive, eh?


----------

